

Gallery of animations that explain math ideas - mihau
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:LucasVB/Gallery
and this is a killer: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;upload.wikimedia.org&#x2F;wikipedia&#x2F;commons&#x2F;5&#x2F;50&#x2F;Fourier_transform_time_and_frequency_domains.gif
======
visakanv
This is incredible! Such an amazing asset for thinking. I wish we had tools
like this when we were kids. Reminds me of a TEDtalk by a math teacher, Dan
Meyer:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_meyer_math_curriculum_makeover](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_meyer_math_curriculum_makeover)

He describes how we tend to remove all of the interesting stuff about actually
solving problems- formulating questions, figuring out what framework to use,
etc- and we just give people really boring questions.

> "I encourage math teachers I talk to to use multimedia, because it brings
> the real world into your classroom in high resolution and full color; to
> encourage student intuition for that level playing field; to ask the
> shortest question you possibly can and let those more specific questions
> come out in conversation; to let students build the problem, because
> Einstein said so; and to finally, in total, just be less helpful, because
> the textbook is helping you in all the wrong ways: It's buying you out of
> your obligation, for patient problem solving and math reasoning, to be less
> helpful."

